# I prove Isiah Thomas is better GM than Jerry West since last season



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I prove Knicks GM is better than Griz GM since last season. I am not talking about IT trade nothing for JO and Artest or Lakers GM.

1. Business
Knicks profit: $25.2M before govt taxes ...
Griz loss: -$15.6 before govt taxes ...

2. Future:
IT draft Channing Frye, Nate Robinson and David Lee in summer; David Lee is a lot of better than Warrick.
West draft Warrick in summer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jerry is a smart GM.


Did anyone see the Griz 20-10?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Isiah is best GM when it comes to drafting, he really has a good eye for recognizing talent; it's been proven again and again with the various players that he has drafted over the years in the different teams that he been on but he doesn't know how to build a team.

And the reason the Knicks are earning so much is because they have the largest market in the league with New York.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

yea he overpays all his players so muchh money :curse:


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

id say people in memphis are smarter then in nyc

paying 20 million before taxes to see the team not make the playoffs in the east

or the fans of the griz who watch their organization OVERspend, so they dont have to spend as much, plus they see there team make the playoffs and play good basketball


Isaha thomas is horible at anything BUT playing basketball

Not to mention the knicks will always make money because of their huge market and them being the only game in town still. So please, dont give that man any credit.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

ballscientist's theories is a theory in itself.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Memphis is losing a lot of money for a team that just recently moved to a "better" market.

But yeah, every GM in Knicks history post mid-80's has made money. So I guess they all great GMs. Or they play in New York.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ballscientist, you do realize that the knicks play in the SINGLE largest basketball market in the WORLD. A GM's responsibility is to put out a WINNING PRODUCT on the court. Jerry West is far superior to Isiah Thomas in every aspect (slight edge to Thomas in drafting).


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Call me crazy here but I really think that Isiah made a mistake in getting LB as a coach for the Knicks. It's one thing to build a team it's another thing to get a coach that fits your team. 

He put in a defensive minded coach into a team that doesn't have a single decent defensive player. Just a bunch of defensive slackers that is still learning the concept of team defense.

West on the other hand built that team specifically for the Czar's system that's why they doing so well. LB doesn't have they pieces that he wants for his team. But the Knicks have a bright future in it's rookies so I'm not complaining. But I think Jackson would have been a better fit for the Knicks.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Memphis is losing a lot of money for a team that just recently moved to a "better" market.
> 
> But yeah, every GM in Knicks history post mid-80's has made money. So I guess they all great GMs. Or they play in New York.


The Grizzlies are not losing money actually, there may be some accounting hookie pookie that has them appear to lose money but I think it is because the Grizz get to count the debt from an arena that they are not paying for but are in total control of its operation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not positive,but I'd bet that there are more than ten times as many people in the in New York Metro area than there are in the in the area of Memphis.At any rate a good accountant can make the numbers work out anyway they want.I've always suspected that many of the teams have been trying to underestimate their profitability and thereby reduce the amount of money that they have to share with the players under the CBA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> The Grizzlies are not losing money actually, there may be some accounting hookie pookie that has them appear to lose money but I think it is because the Grizz get to count the debt from an arena that they are not paying for but are in total control of its operation.


I know a little bit european and american accounting, but I am not sure I am right.

Arena lease is operating lease, record as expense in the income statement, but record only the portion of the current year. It is against the regulation to record the future debt as expense in the current year. Future debt or capital lease is liability account in the balance sheet.

We really need an accountant in this board.

I check the webside, in Pistons case is capital lease.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> The Grizzlies are not losing money actually, there may be some accounting hookie pookie that has them appear to lose money but I think it is because the Grizz get to count the debt from an arena that they are not paying for but are in total control of its operation.


I assumed they were from these numbers and the poor attendance.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Whether Memphis is losing money or not, its lazyass fans need to start going to the ball games. Attendance has been pathetic this season, especially considering this is the best team the city's ever had.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> I prove Isiah Thomas is better GM than Jerry West since last season


LOL

Grizzlies > Knicks

`nuff said


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let me give you a little business knowledge.

Assuming Brad Pitt owns 3 companies: Pistons, Angelina Arena Leasing Inc, Jennifer Lost Husband Inc.

Angelina leases the Stadium to Pistons and make $200M profit a year, Jennifer has net loss -$200M.

Then Brad Pitt "merge" Angelina and Jennifer as one company, so he do not have to pay any income taxes because profit is zero.

Then the stadium lease $200M record as an expense in the Pistons financial statement.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Whether Memphis is losing money or not, its lazyass fans need to start going to the ball games. Attendance has been pathetic this season, especially considering this is the best team the city's ever had.


My take on it is this: The NBA is basically an entertainment outlet and if your biggest acquisition is Eddie Jones, don't get mad if people don't want to go see it. Thinking people are going to crank out $50 bucks 40-50 times a year just because you have a good team is naive. It is like turning down Tom Cruise and picking up Screech just because you have a good script and a good director. We will not be better than middle of the road in the NBA in attendance until we establish ourselves as a winning and entertaining organization.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> My take on it is this: The NBA is basically an entertainment outlet and if your biggest acquisition is Eddie Jones, don't get mad if people don't want to go see it. Thinking people are going to crank out $50 bucks 40-50 times a year just because you have a good team is naive. It is like turning down Tom Cruise and picking up Screech just because you have a good script and a good director. We will not be better than middle of the road in the NBA in attendance until we establish ourselves as a winning and entertaining organization.


The tickets, while still expensive, are among the more affordable in the league.

Aside from the Forum now being a year old instead of brand new, the fans don't have any excuse for the attendance numbers lately. We arguably have more star power now than we did last season. There are a lot of JWill homers out there, but I don't think trading him and letting Stromile go accounts for the kind of drop the Grizzlies have seen.

We don't have any megastars on the team, but Pau Gasol is beginning to establish himself as a superstar. He's a very entertaining guy to watch, but doesn't receive the marketing because of...well...he plays in Memphis. The team itself is more efficient than entertaining. But I have more fun watching the team win than seeing a few highlight dunks in a loss. Maybe it's different for more casual fans. There's no such thing as a boring win to me.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Let me give you a little business knowledge.
> 
> Assuming Brad Pitt owns 3 companies: Pistons, Angelina Arena Leasing Inc, Jennifer Lost Husband Inc.
> 
> ...


Unbelievably cruel, utterly offensive, absolutely deplorable, yet strikingly humorous! 


Post of the Year 2006.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> My take on it is this: The NBA is basically an entertainment outlet and if your biggest acquisition is Eddie Jones, don't get mad if people don't want to go see it. Thinking people are going to crank out $50 bucks 40-50 times a year just because you have a good team is naive. It is like turning down Tom Cruise and picking up Screech just because you have a good script and a good director. We will not be better than middle of the road in the NBA in attendance until we establish ourselves as a winning and entertaining organization.


You mean players are not entertainable in memphis?

So trade to get Vince Carter, KG ...........


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

The reason for our poor attendance numbers is that people in downtown Memphis (except for Harbor Town) are poor and can't afford to pay to go see a basketball game. People with money live in Germantown, Collierville, or East Memphis Shady Grove area and aren't going to drive all the way downtown very often. The only area with money and not too far from the Forum is midtown and midtown can't fill up the Forum. It seemed like a good idea putting the Forum right next to Beale street but in reality its not working out all that great.


----------

